# 1959 Panther II



## bushb2004 (Nov 24, 2013)

Started on the next project, collecting parts.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 24, 2013)

Love this color....something about green get me wanting more bikes.
What Schwinn color is it? Is it a rare color combo? Light green and what....white?
Someone must have an exact color match that we could see as a reference. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is what it is suppose to look like


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 24, 2013)

*Color*

Should be radiant green.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 25, 2013)

I guess I love Radiant Green then.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 25, 2013)

*Incorrect rear rack and color*

Not sure if you want things to remain correct. But the rear rack is the wrong style for that year and the color is the incorrect. Just a FYI. Here is a sample of my 61 Panther III. Which shows the correct rear rack with round edges not square.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 25, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> Not sure if you want things to remain correct. But the rear rack is the wrong style for that year and the color is the incorrect. Just a FYI. Here is a sample of my 61 Panther III. Which shows the correct rear rack with round edges not square.
> 
> View attachment 124575




I like that green too....so this is the Radiant Green?
What is his green...Florida Green?


----------



## vincev (Nov 25, 2013)

Heres a black one


----------



## spoker (Nov 25, 2013)

it looks like the same color as stingrays


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

cyberpaull said:


> Not sure if you want things to remain correct. But the rear rack is the wrong style for that year and the color is the incorrect. Just a FYI. Here is a sample of my 61 Panther III. Which shows the correct rear rack with round edges not square.
> 
> View attachment 124575




Thanks for info on the rack, I assume the paint color under the latex green is correct though. I plan on carefully removing the latex paint to reveal what’s underneath, but from what I can tell so far, it appears to be the original paint 

Thanks again


----------



## baronvoncatania (Nov 26, 2013)

*what year for that rack?*



cyberpaull said:


> Not sure if you want things to remain correct. But the rear rack is the wrong style for that year and the color is the incorrect. Just a FYI. Here is a sample of my 61 Panther III. Which shows the correct rear rack with round edges not square.
> 
> View attachment 124575




Cyberpaull. Could you tell me what year(s) had the square edges, and which had the round?
Thanks


----------



## cyberpaull (Nov 26, 2013)

baronvoncatania said:


> Cyberpaull. Could you tell me what year(s) had the square edges, and which had the round?
> Thanks




Yes 59 to 61 Round corner

62 on had square corner angles


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 26, 2013)

scored some S7's


----------



## bushb2004 (Nov 30, 2013)

Started removing some of the ugly green top coat of paint. The original color underneath looks great, but the finish overall is very poor, lots of chips, scratches and corrosion. This one looks like a candidate for a new paint job ? any thoughts ?

Thanks


----------



## baronvoncatania (Dec 1, 2013)

*Continue to strip paint*

Hi, I would continue to strip off the top color green and see what the original paint looks like over-all. It might look okay as a whole. Clean up the chrome, and get new tires. What are you using to strip the topcoat off?


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

baronvoncatania said:


> Hi, I would continue to strip off the top color green and see what the original paint looks like over-all. It might look okay as a whole. Clean up the chrome, and get new tires. What are you using to strip the topcoat off?




Thanks for the feed back. I thought it over last night and I'm going to continue on with removing the top coat, even though the original finish is rough, its only original once. I'm using lacquer thinner on the main color and goof off on the white parts. The thinner is more aggressive but doesn't seem to affect the primary color, however it is too aggressive for the white so the goof off works there, but still need to be careful it.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 1, 2013)

Update, enough for today and for a while on this one, need to get the Phantom done. I really like the way its coming out though, maybe some fresh decals after the clean up and call it done.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 7, 2013)

*Tank*

Scored a tank, I know its not correct for a 59, but it is a half tank


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Panther II*

"Peanut" tank that is correct for 1959.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 8, 2013)

stpeteschwinn said:


> "Peanut" tank that is correct for 1959.




Correct style tank but wrong color for a Panther II


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Panther II*

No. Looks like a black tank. I own a black 1959 Panther II.


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 8, 2013)

*Panther II*

No. Looks like a black tank. I own a black 1959 Panther II. PII's came in Radiant Red, Green, Blue and Black.


----------



## bushb2004 (Dec 9, 2013)

stpeteschwinn said:


> No. Looks like a black tank. I own a black 1959 Panther II. PII's came in Radiant Red, Green, Blue and Black.




Thanks for that information and your Panther II looks great, is it original or a restoration ?


----------



## stpeteschwinn (Dec 9, 2013)

*Thank you*

Paint is untouched original. I had to swap out some rusty chrome parts for nicer one's though. Aside from the corvette seat it's correct.


----------



## bushb2004 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Correct 59 rack now*

This ones taking a back burner, but not forgotten


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 1, 2014)

Score, but this one won't be done till late next year.


----------



## bushb2004 (Oct 15, 2014)

*Add some parts*

front rack and lights


----------

